# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  لماذا أخّر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صيام التاسع من محرم؟؟

## كمال محمود علي اليماني

السادة الأعزاء
غداً بإذن الله نبدأ صيام عاشوراء ، لكن أمراً حيرني ولم أجد له من خلال قراءاتي جواباً
فآثرت طرحه عليكم ، علني أجد من خلالكم مايروي الغليل .
فالنبي محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) حين هاجر إلى المدينة وجد اليهود يصومون هذا اليوم ،
وصامه عليه الصلاة والسلام لأحقيته بالنبي موسى عليه السلام ، وهو أي النبي محمد 
صلوات الله عليه وسلامه  قد كان يصومه في الجاهلية كما ورد في الأثر ، فلماذا كان يصومه آنذاك ؟
ثم لماذا ظل يصوم العاشر من محرم لجميع أعوام إقامته في المدينة ، حتى إذا ماكان عام وفاته صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه رأى أن يصوم التاسع إن أمتد به العمر إلى العام المقبل . ماالذي جدّ حتى رأى ما رأى؟لا أظنها المخالفة ( أعني مخالفة اليهود ) وإلا لكان إرتأى ذلك من قبل .
الأمر محير بالنسبة لي ، وقد يبدو للبعض سؤالا غبياً ، ولكن إذا كان فوق كل ذي علم عليم ، فلا شك إذن أن تحت كل جاهل من هو أكثر جهلا ، وما أحسبني إلا واحدا من الإثنين .

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

> السادة الأعزاء
> غداً بإذن الله نبدأ صيام عاشوراء ، لكن أمراً حيرني ولم أجد له من خلال قراءاتي جواباً
> فآثرت طرحه عليكم ، علني أجد من خلالكم مايروي الغليل .
> فالنبي محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) حين هاجر إلى المدينة وجد اليهود يصومون هذا اليوم ،
> وصامه عليه الصلاة والسلام لأحقيته بالنبي موسى عليه السلام ، وهو أي النبي محمد 
> صلوات الله عليه وسلامه قد كان يصومه في الجاهلية كما ورد في الأثر ، فلماذا كان يصومه آنذاك ؟
> ثم لماذا ظل يصوم العاشر من محرم لجميع أعوام إقامته في المدينة ، حتى إذا ماكان عام وفاته صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه رأى أن يصوم التاسع إن أمتد به العمر إلى العام المقبل . ماالذي جدّ حتى رأى ما رأى؟لا أظنها المخالفة ( أعني مخالفة اليهود ) وإلا لكان إرتأى ذلك من قبل .
> الأمر محير بالنسبة لي ، وقد يبدو للبعض سؤالا غبياً ، ولكن إذا كان فوق كل ذي علم عليم ، فلا شك إذن أن تحت كل جاهل من هو أكثر جهلا ، وما أحسبني إلا واحدا من الإثنين .


*س /فالنبي محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) حين هاجر إلى المدينة وجد اليهود يصومون هذا**اليوم ، وصامه عليه الصلاة والسلام لأحقيته بالنبي موسى عليه السلام ، وهو أي**النبي محمد**صلوات الله عليه وسلامه قد**كان يصومه في الجاهلية كما ورد في الأثر، فلماذا كان يصومه آنذاك ؟*
*ج /* *قال النووي في شرح مسلم ( 8/4)** :* *المختار قول المازري ومختصر ذلك أنه ـ صلى الله عليه وسلّم ـ كان يصومه كما تصومه قريش في مكة ثم قدم المدينة فوجد اليهود يصومونه فصامه أيضاً بوحي أو تواتر أو اجتهاد لا بمجرد أخبار آحادهم والله أعلم " . أهـ* 
*ومفهوم هذا الكلام أن النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ كان يصوم عاشواء كما كانت قريش تصومه ، قال القرطبي ـ كما في فتح الباري (4/775) ـ : " لعل قريشاً كانوا يستندون في صومه إلى شرع من مضى كإبراهيم ، وصوم رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلّم ـ يحتمل أن يكون بحكم الموافقة لهم كما في الحج ، أو أذن الله له في صيامه على أنه فعل خير ، فلما هاجر ووجد اليهود يصومونه وسألهم وصامه وأمر بصيامه احتمل ذلك أن يكون ذلك استئلافاً لليهود كما استألفهم باستقبال قبلتهم ، ويحتمل غير ذلك . وعلى كل حال فلم يصمه اقتداء بهم فإنه كان يصومه قبل ذلك وكان ذلك في الوقت الذي يحب فيه موافقة أهل الكتاب فيما لم ينه عنه " .*
*فصيامه في أول الأمر موافقة لقريش لأن قريشاً كانوا يستندون في صومه إلى شرع من مضى كإبراهيم ، وصوم رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلّم ـ يحتمل أن يكون بحكم الموافقة لهم كما في الحج ، أو أذن الله له في صيامه على أنه فعل خير . فلما هاجر إلى المدينة ووجد اليهود يصومونه صامه بوحي من الله وأمر الأمة بصيامه قبل أن يفرض رمضان .*


*س /* *ثم لماذا ظل يصوم العاشر من محرم لجميع أعوام إقامته في المدينة ، حتى إذا ماكان**عام وفاته صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه رأى أن يصوم التاسع إن أمتد به العمر إلى العام**المقبل . ماالذي جدّ حتى رأى ما رأى ؟ لا أظنها المخالفة ( أعني مخالفة اليهود ) وإلا**لكان إرتأى ذلك من قبل** .*
*ج / قال الحافظ في* *الفتح (4/775) :*
*" حديث أبي موسى وهو الأشعري قال «كان يوم عاشوراء تعده اليهود عيداً، فقال النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلّم ـ : فصوموه أنتم » وفي رواية مسلم «كان يوم عاشوراء تعظمه اليهود تتخذه عيداً» فظاهره أن الباعث على الأمر بصومه محبة مخالفة اليهود حتى يصام مايفطرون فيه لأن يوم العيد لا يصام ، وحديث ابن عباس يدل على أن الباعث على صيامه موافقتهم على السبب وهو شكر الله تعالى على نجاة موسى، لكن لايلزم من تعظيمهم له واعتقادهم بأنه عيد أنهم كانوا لايصومونه فلعلهم كان من جملة تعظيمهم في شرعهم أن يصوموه ، وقد ورد ذلك صريحاً في حديث أبي موسى هذا فيما أخرجه المصنف في الهجرة بلفظ «وإذا أناس من اليهود يعظمون عاشوراء ويصومونه» ولمسلم من وجه آخر عن قيس بن مسلم بإسناده قال «كان أهل خيبر يصومون يوم عاشوراء يتخذونه عيداً ويلبسون نساءهم فيه حليهم وشارتهم» وهو بالشين المعجمة أي هيئتهم الحسنة " . أهـ*
*فاليهود : يعظمون هذا اليوم ويتخذوه عيداً ويلبسون نساءهم فيه حليهم وشارتهم . ومن تعظيمهم له أنهم أيضاً يصومونه .*
*ونحن المسلمون نصوم هذا اليوم طلباً للأجر والثواب كما ورد في حديث أبي قتادة ـ رضي الله عنه ـ ولا نتخذه عيداً وفرحاً وسروراً كما تفعل اليهود . فلما اتفقد اليهود معنا في الصيام ، وزادوا علينا بأن جعلوه عيداً ، أراد النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ زيادة المخالفة لهم بصيام اليوم التاسع ، وتأخير الأمر في ذلك حكمه إلى الله حيث لم يوح إليه في ذلك ولم يشرع إلا في آخر عمره ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ . والله أعلم*

----------


## كمال محمود علي اليماني

شكرا لك أخي ضيدان .. بالنسبة للسؤال الأول فقد وفيت وكفيت 
أما السؤال الثاني فما زال معلقا ً ، على الأقل بالنسبة لي / إذ علقته 
أنت ، أخي الكريم ، على المشيئة ، وليس في ذلك مايشي بالإجابة الشافية

أشكر لك دخولك العاطر ، ومابذلت من جهد في الإجابة 

شكرا لجمال روحك

----------


## الشرح الممتع

وتأخير الأمر في ذلك حكمه إلى الله حيث لم يوح إليه في ذلك ولم يشرع إلا في آخر عمره ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ . والله أعلم 
جزاكم الله خير ضيدان

----------


## كمال محمود علي اليماني

في الطب ، وأنا في الأصل ممرض مهني يقال عن الحمى التي يعجز الأطباء عن تشخيص سببها p.u.o
pyrexia of unknown origin
أي حمى غير معروفة المصدر... هذا حين العجز , ولاتقبل كتشخيص أولي.ولهذا فأنا 
أرى أن الإحالة إلى مشيئة الله أمر مقبول بعد المحاولة الجادة والبحث في مظان الكتب ، ولدى ذوي العلم والإختصاص
فإذا تبين أن لاعلة لهذا الأمر أو ذاك ظاهرة للألباب .. جاز أن نحيلها للمشيئة 
أما أن تكون الإحالة للمشيئة الربانية أقصر الطرق للإجابة ، فما أراه بالمنطقي .
ترى هل قلت غير الصواب ؟؟
شكرا لجمال أرواحكم

----------


## كمال محمود علي اليماني

أخوتي الأعزاء
أكثر من 160 مشاهدة للموضوع ،ولاتوجد غير مشاركتين ، إحداهما محاولة يتيمة للإجابة عن تساؤلي.
أليس هذا غريبا في مجلس شرعي متفرع عن مجلس علمي.
ترى هل الإجابة صعبة إلى هذا الحد ، أم أن السؤال أغبى من أن يرد عليه .

شكرا لجمال أرواحكم

----------


## محب الهدى

> *فلما اتفق اليهود معنا في الصيام ، وزادوا علينا بأن جعلوه عيداً ، أراد النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ زيادة المخالفة لهم بصيام اليوم التاسع ، وتأخير الأمر في ذلك حكمه إلى الله حيث لم يوح إليه في ذلك ولم يشرع إلا في آخر عمره ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ . والله أعلم*


 
تأمل هذه بارك الله فيك بداية

ولي عودة معكم بإذن الله

وفقك الله لما يرضيه

----------


## بوحمد الحمد

بارك الله فيكم..


وجوزيتم الجنة..

----------


## احمد ابو انس

للتذكير.

----------


## أحمد القلي

*بارك الله فيكم 
كان النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام في بدءالاسلام  يحب موافقة أهل الكتاب , لتأليف قلوبهم وتحبيب الاسلام اليهم وعدم تنفيرهم 
ثم صار في آخر الأمر يأمر بمخالفتهم 
روى البخاري ومسلم 
عن ابْن عَبَّاس، كَانَ النَّبِى (صلى الله عليه وسلم) يُحِبُّ مُوَافَقَةَ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ فِيمَا لَمْ يُؤْمَرْ فِيهِ، وَكَانَ أَهْلُ الْكِتَابِ يَسْدِلُونَ أَشْعَارَهُمْ، وَكَانَ الْمُشْرِكُونَ يَفْرُقُونَ رُءُوسَهُمْ، فَسَدَلَ النَّبِى عليه السلام نَاصِيَتَهُ ثُمَّ فَرَقَ بَعْدُ)) 
فوافقهم أولا فسدل , ثم خالفهم بعد ففرق 
وأيضا وافقهم أولا في التوجه الى قبلتهم في الصلاة الى بيت المقدس ثم خالفهم وأمر باستقبال الكعبة 
لذلك لما جاء الى المدينة ورأى اليهود يصومون هذا اليوم الذي نجى الله فيه موسى عليه السلام اتباعا له 
قال (نحن أولى بموسى منكم) وأمر بصيامه 
وفي هذا موافقة لهم على صيامه 
ثم روى ابن عباس عنه أنه قال (لئن بقيت  الى قابل لأصومن التاسع)
فتوفي عليه السلام قبل ذلك 
وأراد صيام التاسع لمخالفة اليهود في صورة الصيام مع الابقاء على هذا العمل الصالح 


*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

شكر الله لكم .
على عجالة :
إن موافقته لهم في أول اﻷمر كان بوحي تألفا لهم كما قال بعض إخواننا - وفقهم الله - ثم جاءه الوحي بالمخالفة .
ولعلي أعود ..

----------


## أحمد القلي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو مالك المديني
					

- ثم جاءه الوحي بالمخالفة .
ولعلي أعود ..


ليس الوحي هو الذي دعاه الى المخالفة , فأفعاله ,و اقواله  تصدر عن وحي 
لكن ما دعاه للمخالفة هو أنه أخبر على حديث ابن عباس أن اليهود تصومه فقال حينها (لئن بقيت الى قابل لأصومن التاسع)
وقد سبق الاشارة الى أنه عليه السلام كان في بدء الأمر يحب موافقتهم فيما لم يؤمر فيه
ثم صار الى تعمد مخالفتهم في آخر أمره 
روى مسلم (سَمِعْتُ عَبْدَ اللهِ بْنَ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُمَا، يَقُولُ: حِينَ صَامَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَوْمَ عَاشُورَاءَ وَأَمَرَ بِصِيَامِهِ قَالُوا: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ إِنَّهُ يَوْمٌ تُعَظِّمُهُ الْيَهُودُ وَالنَّصَارَى فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «فَإِذَا كَانَ الْعَامُ الْمُقْبِلُ إِنْ شَاءَ اللهُ صُمْنَا الْيَوْمَ التَّاسِعَ» قَالَ: فَلَمْ يَأْتِ الْعَامُ الْمُقْبِلُ، حَتَّى تُوُفِّيَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ)
*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> *
> ليس الوحي هو الذي دعاه الى المخالفة 
> *


ليس كذلك ، بل كل شيء منه يتعلق بالشريعة إنما هو وحي .
وما دعاه في آخر أمره إلى محبة مخالفتهم إنما هو من الله تعالى.

----------

